# Smoking raises risk of stomach, esophageal cancers



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Smoking raises risk of stomach, esophageal cancers* Smoking raises the risk of stomach and esophageal cancers anywhere from 60% to 263% compared with nonsmokers, according to a Dutch study that followed more than 120,000 people for 16 years. Researchers also said people who drank more than two or three glasses of wine daily were almost five times more likely to develop esophageal squamous cell carcinoma than those who didn't drink. Read more here (12/31)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for posting that, Cherrie. I often wonder how many fellow sufferers are either smokers or past smokers. I sure know what they did to my GI system. So no more than three glasses of wine a day, huh? Well that's ok; did they mention beer as well? I do want to live another 20 years; but I am not particularly trying to be addiction free. If I have to become a Mormon, or something, an extra 10 years really is not going to be worthwhile.Happy New Year. Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Haha, Mark, Nah, a person who doesn't smoke and doesn't drink isn't a moron (coz I married one







). So, don't worry! Anyone is safe to quit both!







And I'm sure you'll be able to live another 30 years and even more! Happy New Year to You, too! )Cherrie


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL, Sorry, Mark! I misread the word! LOL OK, factually, my husband is not a Mormon Thanks for the PM, re'd you


----------

